# What's going rate for subs in northeast?



## 076.0L (Dec 21, 2017)

New to site, lots of good information on here... was wondering if I could get some input on what guys get paid to plow with their own vehicle.i have a 2007 Ford F-350 6.0 diesel with a 7.5 foot western, I recently was offered 25 an hour with food and fuel covered. I liked the fact fuel was covered but thought 25 an hour was light being a mechanic and owning my own shop and seeing first hand what plowing does to a vehicle, but figured since I'm new to commercial plowing (I've plowed residential in the past) and the guys who want to sub out to me don't know my experience yet and speed! I would accept and prove my worth. Hoping to renegotiate for more $$ Well after the couple snow storms we got here in northeast jersey this season I realized just how light the pay seems. I've tried to renogotiate and they seem to think that my pay is right on the money. I feel it's light, we got two storms here so far, first one was 3-4 inches and the second was 2 inches. Im responsible for 4 lots 1 relatively small gas station with convenience store and 3 liquor stores, one of the liquor store lots being fairly large I'd say about 30 parking spots. The first storm it took me 2.9 hours, the second took me 1.5. When I did the math my pay for 7 lots would only be 110 bucks. Meaning I plowed each lot for roughly 15.50 each. What do you guys think? Is this the going rate for subs? I will add they are carrying the insurance I know this should affect pay significantly. Thanks!


----------



## 076.0L (Dec 21, 2017)

The second storm the gas station I did not have to plow. That's why it took less time


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

75-100 per hour around here.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Is that gas all year long?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Charge what you feel you’re worth, or don’t do it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

You tell him you will buy your own food and fuel and you need $85.00 min. A couple of my guys get that much with my equipment


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dieselss said:


> Is that gas all year long?


Should be lol.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Op, If you could put some wings or a bigger plow like a 9 ft would be better. A lot of truck for a 7.5 plow.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

First thing, your plow is to small. Do you have insurance? Depending where you are I'd say $80.00 an HR. Your getting paid what a driver would get. What's your shop rate, and what do you pay your guys?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

FredG said:


> You tell him you will buy your own food and fuel and you need $85.00 min. A couple of my guys get that much with my equipment


im coming to work for you!

should get $20 and hr after all expenses including wear and tear

tell them no thanks


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> im coming to work for you!


Is that a lot lol? $22.50 better lol.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Were you been Jeff? I hope just busy, Opps bizzie.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> im coming to work for you!
> 
> should get $20 and hr after all expenses including wear and tear
> 
> tell them no thanks


Key words, wear & tear, Reconditioning will brutalize ya, Reconditioning comes off the top not in my pocket lol.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

50 an hours here...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I was paying my guys $30.00 an hour, and feeding them.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Truck subs here are anywhere from 50-80 an hour depending on plow, and the experience of the driver. With the plow you're talking about and having what sounds like minimal commercial experience, you'd defiantly be on the lower end of the scale.



FredG said:


> Were you been Jeff? I hope just busy, Opps bizzie.


Jeff's good...just talked to him yesterday.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> I was paying my guys $30.00 an hour, and feeding them.


In your equipment or theirs?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Truck subs here are anywhere from 50-80 an hour depending on plow, and the experience of the driver. With the plow you're talking about and having what sounds like minimal commercial experience, you'd defiantly be on the lower end of the scale.
> 
> Jeff's good...just talked to him yesterday.


Good to hear, Thumbs Up


----------



## 076.0L (Dec 21, 2017)

Randall Ave said:


> First thing, your plow is to small. Do you have insurance? Depending where you are I'd say $80.00 an HR. Your getting paid what a driver would get. What's your shop rate, and what do you pay your guys?


I get 85 an hour at my shop. I'm experienced at fixing cars but not the snowplowing LOL I think I handled those lots in a fair amount of time though. I appreciate the fast response from everyone. And they have the insurance. I just have the liability on my truck but yes they carry the plow insurance


----------



## 076.0L (Dec 21, 2017)

I will definitely renogotiate, i figured pay was light. I'm glad everyone agrees I didn't think that was going rate for subs!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Stay in the shop and work. Your loosing money at that rate.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

076.0L said:


> I will definitely renogotiate, i figured pay was light. I'm glad everyone agrees I didn't think that was going rate for subs!


In jersey you should get 75 minimum. Cnj the going rate is 90-120


----------



## cbroadway (Jan 26, 2016)

Have a good understanding of your personal cost per hour (vehicle cost, plow cost, service and maintenance for both cost, fuel, etc...) and you'll have a good understanding of an acceptable and not acceptable hourly pay rate. Once you know your CPH, the question becomes how much profit per hour do you want.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

cbroadway said:


> Have a good understanding of your personal cost per hour (vehicle cost, plow cost, service and maintenance for both cost, fuel, etc...) and you'll have a good understanding of an acceptable and not acceptable hourly pay rate. Once you know your CPH, the question becomes how much profit per hour do you want.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

In my neck of the woods, 
$50 for a plow truck, 
$75 for truck with sander 
$75 to operate heavy equipment, 
all per hour


----------



## Mike_C (Feb 9, 2014)

All my subs are between 85-125/hr, that said I wouldn't even consider a sub with a 7 1/2ft plow. You should consider an upgrade


----------



## DanNEPA (Dec 23, 2017)

I use a full-size truck with Curtis 7.5’ plow, 75$ hour. You have to consider he’s billing a fortune more than he’s giving you and insurance isn’t that much as a sub. Not compared to what you should be getting. If you’re happy I’d stay there but don’t beat the truck up over it. I think you should also negotiate that if his truck or equipment breaks he should give you the business repairing it as a bonus!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

DanNEPA said:


> I use a full-size truck with Curtis 7.5' plow, 75$ hour. You have to consider he's billing a fortune more than he's giving you and insurance isn't that much as a sub. Not compared to what you should be getting. If you're happy I'd stay there but don't beat the truck up over it. I think you should also negotiate that if his truck or equipment breaks he should give you the business repairing it as a bonus!


It costs more than $25.00 an hour to operate a truck. At that rate, stay home.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

MSsnowplowing said:


> In my neck of the woods,
> $50 for a plow truck,
> $75 for truck with sander
> $75 to operate heavy equipment,
> all per hour


I've been reading over these posts. $90- $120 per hour sounds great. I've been doing sub work for about 5 years now. State owned homes. Sand,shovel, plow. Every 2in of snow we get a ticket. I throw the sand with a shovel from he bed of my truck,no sander. I get paid $50 per hour and my pay starts from the moment i leave my driveway till i pull back in. I think that's fair. But according to everyone else I'm getting hosed.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

When i look for a sub or am ask to do a lot as a sub i tell them what i want to do the lot in question. My quote is non-negotiable and they take it or leave it. I no longer sub myself out as i have enough of my own but when i did this is how i did it and it worked for me.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Arrowbrook99 said:


> I've been reading over these posts. $90- $120 per hour sounds great. I've been doing sub work for about 5 years now. State owned homes. Sand,shovel, plow. Every 2in of snow we get a ticket. I throw the sand with a shovel from he bed of my truck,no sander. I get paid $50 per hour and my pay starts from the moment i leave my driveway till i pull back in. I think that's fair. But according to everyone else I'm getting hosed.


It is all about location.

If I was in the hartford, new haven areas, I would be charging more and paying more for subs.

I know one guy in Wallingford he pays $75 for a plow truck, $100 with a sander and $125 for a skidsteer / loader operator. 
I also know for the same type of accounts I have he is making anywhere from $2,000 to $3,000 more a season.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

I have a 99 dodge dually with a 7.5 meyers. I have been a sub to a larger lawn care place now for 9 years. I average 55 an hour. For all those 9 years. Then I added wings to my plow turning it into a 9.5 plow. I am 25 % faster now. Maybe more on some lots. So with my added speed I am now up to 65.00 / 70.00 an hour. Not because he pays me more but because I am doing more properties in the same time frame.

My deal is a couple seasonal lots. 
Then 8 lots that pay per push. That basically equals 55 and hour... 

Just west of Cleveland Ohio...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Richh56 said:


> I have a 99 dodge dually with a 7.5 meyers. I have been a sub to a larger lawn care place now for 9 years. I average 55 an hour. For all those 9 years. Then I added wings to my plow turning it into a 9.5 plow. I am 25 % faster now. Maybe more on some lots. So with my added speed I am now up to 65.00 / 70.00 an hour. Not because he pays me more but because I am doing more properties in the same time frame.
> 
> My deal is a couple seasonal lots.
> Then 8 lots that pay per push. That basically equals 55 and hour...
> ...


How much snow you average


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

iceyman said:


> How much snow you average


Average 50 inches. Plow runs start at 2 inch event. Best winter was 106 inchs in early 2000s. Had a couple 90s and a 70s in last 10 years... but last 2 seasons has been under 40.... it's been rough here as of late


----------



## inconquerable (Jul 11, 2016)

I would say atleast $50 an hour, and that's low.
Even the towns around here pay $60-$100+ an hour to do roads. Obviously that's with your own gas and insurance, but if you want to grow on your own you need that stuff anyway. But at the same time most of the towns want an 8 foot blade too.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Find it interesting to be paid on what you accomplish instead of just straight hourly rate


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

inconquerable said:


> I would say atleast $50 an hour, and that's low.
> Even the towns around here pay $60-$100+ an hour to do roads. Obviously that's with your own gas and insurance, but if you want to grow on your own you need that stuff anyway. But at the same time most of the towns want an 8 foot blade too.


I agree. 50 is low. Let's be honest. I have been a sub contractor at 55 an hour for the past nine years. Things cost more now then they did back then.

Just the GL. Look at how it has went through the roof... 75 an hour seems more realistic. At least in my area...

I talked to another big property maintenance guy who wanted me to plow for him last year. He offered me 30 an hour... I stood up and said I already make 55... have a good day. He said oh...well we can match that. We can do 55. I said no thanks. I don't feel good working for a guy who just tried a take advantage of me and rip me off.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

iceyman said:


> Find it interesting to be paid on what you accomplish instead of just straight hourly rate


My contracts are like this. I am a subcontractor to a big lawn care place.

1 inch event

Bank 36.50 per event
Bank 38.00 per event
Bank 92.75 per event
Bank 37.00 per event
Speedway 42.00 per accuracies 
Barbershop 28.50 per accuancies

2 inch event
Pc metal 60.00 per event
Applied 44.00 per event
Church 28.00 per event.
Pet groomer. 32.00 per event
Driveway 1. 20.00 per event
Driveway 2 20.00 per event
Driveway 3. 20 per event

Season contracts 
Webber. 666.00 
Ridge plaza 1100.00

I do not salt. Just plow. 
We run two trucks. The above route was an 6.5 hour route at 4 inch snow event. After I added wings to one plow. It become a 4.5 hour route.

Now I can add 2 more hours of work... a housing complex wants me at 55.00 an hour per truck so most likely it will be them.


----------



## HarryTHook (Dec 29, 2017)

$85 per hour here, with 2 laborers provided. Don't have to get out of truck. Hand salt drives and calcium walks. Loadout is approx 1 ton bulk salt and 16 bags calcium. 05 2500HD gas w/8 foot western ultra. Will be putting on SnowEX 575 or 1075 at his cost, no extra pay.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

HarryTHook said:


> $85 per hour here, with 2 laborers provided. Don't have to get out of truck. Hand salt drives and calcium walks. Loadout is approx 1 ton bulk salt and 16 bags calcium. 05 2500HD gas w/8 foot western ultra. Will be putting on SnowEX 575 or 1075 at his cost, no extra pay.


Yea i get 3-4 mexis also .. only reason i get out of truck is to stretch the legs and take a leak


----------



## RUJusten (Dec 3, 2013)

I get $100/hr in Washington DC, MD and VA...got $150/hr with 24 hr minimum in NYC when I pushed there. I pay for my own fuel, insurance, food...$25/hr is a rip off. I made $25/hr when I used other companies equipment or when I just supervised a site (no plowing).


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

You can make 25$ an hour in NJ running someone else's truck and not having too worry about ware & tear, plow cost , breakdowns etc.

You are being robbed should be anywhere from 75-120$ depending on the area you live in NJ.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

Cleveland Ohio area subs average 55 an hour... the contractor is probably making 100 / 120 an hour with zero cost since the sub assumes all the cost in his equipment


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Richh56 said:


> I agree. 50 is low. Let's be honest. I have been a sub contractor at 55 an hour for the past nine years. Things cost more now then they did back then.
> 
> Just the GL. Look at how it has went through the roof... 75 an hour seems more realistic. At least in my area...
> 
> I talked to another big property maintenance guy who wanted me to plow for him last year. He offered me 30 an hour... I stood up and said I already make 55... have a good day. He said oh...well we can match that. We can do 55. I said no thanks. I don't feel good working for a guy who just tried a take advantage of me and rip me off.


I understand your feelings, Some guys like to negotiate, Sometime you have to play the game. I would of played him back and said I'm at $65.00 and happy where I'm at I only would leave for more money you may have got $70.00 $75.00. Furthermore the contractor your with is not the most honest guy, 9 years is a long time without a increase in pay.

Just stating real live experience. And believe me he would of got me hot to. Sometime if you keep your cool it could be to your advantage.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

FredG said:


> I understand your feelings, Some guys like to negotiate, Sometime you have to play the game. I would of played him back and said I'm at $65.00 and happy where I'm at I only would leave for more money you may have got $70.00 $75.00. Furthermore the contractor your with is not the most honest guy, 9 years is a long time without a increase in pay.
> 
> Just stating real live experience. And believe me he would of got me hot to. Sometime if you keep your cool it could be to your advantage.


Yes. Next year I plan to use my impeccable record and the unreal cost of GL insurance as my reasons to need 75 an hour bass moving forward.

Most of my lots pay per lot. Like 92 for this one. 36 for this one. But he is basing it on a 55 an hour rate


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Richh56 said:


> Yes. Next year I plan to use my impeccable record and the unreal cost of GL insurance as my reasons to need 75 an hour bass moving forward.
> 
> Most of my lots pay per lot. Like 92 for this one. 36 for this one. But he is basing it on a 55 an hour rate


I'm thinking $70.00 - $75.00 in any state or region. I have my dump trucks on contract now for $65.00 per hr 10 ton single axle. This is much different tho, They work 7 am to 3 pm guaranteed 40 hrs depending on weather conditions going to be off till at least Monday to cold, Don't have to be out there at 2 Am or 9 Pm, Holidays etc chasing mother nature when she decides to dump snow and ice. Not to mention lack of sleep.


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

076.0L said:


> I will definitely renogotiate, i figured pay was light. I'm glad everyone agrees I didn't think that was going rate for subs!


I would deem the guy to be a crook for trying to get away with pricing like that and would shy away from doing any business with him. I might, MIGHT, plow snow for $25/hr with someone elses equipment but I'm sure as hell not using mine.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

MSsnowplowing said:


> It is all about location.
> 
> If I was in the hartford, new haven areas, I would be charging more and paying more for subs.
> 
> ...


I agree about location. Can't expect to get paid in more rural areas then areas like north jersey or just outside NYC. I'm only 90 miles north of the city. I do think $75 an hour is fair pay for a plow truck I'm ok with what I get now. Although I could make that in 10 min doing residential driveway. The big thing is I'm covered on insurance.


----------



## FOMOCOMAN (Jan 14, 2004)

076.0L said:


> New to site, lots of good information on here... was wondering if I could get some input on what guys get paid to plow with their own vehicle.i have a 2007 Ford F-350 6.0 diesel with a 7.5 foot western, I recently was offered 25 an hour with food and fuel covered. I liked the fact fuel was covered but thought 25 an hour was light being a mechanic and owning my own shop and seeing first hand what plowing does to a vehicle, but figured since I'm new to commercial plowing (I've plowed residential in the past) and the guys who want to sub out to me don't know my experience yet and speed! I would accept and prove my worth. Hoping to renegotiate for more $$ Well after the couple snow storms we got here in northeast jersey this season I realized just how light the pay seems. I've tried to renogotiate and they seem to think that my pay is right on the money. I feel it's light, we got two storms here so far, first one was 3-4 inches and the second was 2 inches. Im responsible for 4 lots 1 relatively small gas station with convenience store and 3 liquor stores, one of the liquor store lots being fairly large I'd say about 30 parking spots. The first storm it took me 2.9 hours, the second took me 1.5. When I did the math my pay for 7 lots would only be 110 bucks. Meaning I plowed each lot for roughly 15.50 each. What do you guys think? Is this the going rate for subs? I will add they are carrying the insurance I know this should affect pay significantly. Thanks!


75 to 100 per hr definitely, If you have insurance. Buy your own fuel and food. Plow is too small tho!


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

Wouldn't get out of bed for $25 an hr. for a plow truck unless insurance is awful high, you use a lot of fuel and you eat a lot. $75 to $85 sounds close. I pay subs $100 an hour, they cover there own fuel, ins. etc. 99% of all my work is done under contract anyway so I mostly pay by the job. I won't hire anyone unless they carry their own workers compensation coverage and I absolutely will never allow anyone to work under my insurance. Outfits that cover anyone else but themselves should just give their heads a shake. Pretty risky in my opinion.


----------



## HarryTHook (Dec 29, 2017)

Small nuisance storm (plowable) in Montgomery County Pa. I got $100 per hour with salter on truck, took the best laborer we had. He gets $25 per paid by contractor. I work hard for that rate, help with shoveling and hand salting when the truck is not pushing snow.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

80/hr truck with 1 driver and 1guy.8.5 western. I live in a poorer area. We are out presalting before events,during event, resalting after event, and resalting up to 2 days after event. If temps melt snow piles and then go below freezing we are out resalting. Pretty much always out. So I can’t complain. Paid every 2 weeks. It’s a pretty sweet gig.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

$25per hour is low even with fuel. He might not be charging enough. I wouldnt work for less than 50 plus fuel. 
We average about 100per hour plowing for our customers.
I have 1 snow contractor i do sub work for with my skidloader. I charge $75hr to him. I get anywhere from 4-8hrs per event so it works well.

I pay my drivers $25per hour. I have 6 trucks running


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

94gt331 said:


> $25per hour is low even with fuel. He might not be charging enough. I wouldnt work for less than 50 plus fuel.
> We average about 100per hour plowing for our customers.
> I have 1 snow contractor i do sub work for with my skidloader. I charge $75hr to him. I get anywhere from 4-8hrs per event so it works well.
> 
> I pay my drivers $25per hour. I have 6 trucks running


Your numbers sound ridiculously low to me. As a sub, you give them your time and your skid for 75.00 per hour? And you only make 100.00 per hour off of your customers? That's just plain nuts as far as I'm concerned. I'm sure a lot of that is geography, but still, 75.00 per hour for a skid? I used to sub for a company that paid me 75.00 per hour to push and 95.00 per hour to salt. I switched companies and now get paid by the job. As a sub, both of my trucks average between 150.00-200.00 per hour. And you know the contractor giving me the work has to cover his own profit and taxes as well.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> Your numbers sound ridiculously low to me. As a sub, you give them your time and your skid for 75.00 per hour? And you only make 100.00 per hour off of your customers? That's just plain nuts as far as I'm concerned. I'm sure a lot of that is geography, but still, 75.00 per hour for a skid? I used to sub for a company that paid me 75.00 per hour to push and 95.00 per hour to salt. I switched companies and now get paid by the job. As a sub, both of my trucks average between 150.00-200.00 per hour. And you know the contractor giving me the work has to cover his own profit and taxes as well.[/QUOTE
> $75 per hour for a skid is kinda low, but I do a lot of work for this contractor. They are 3 accounts of his. I'm helping him cover them. He charges $100 per hour. So I wanted him to make money. I'm happy with $75 a hour. I'm not greedy. I'm still making nice money and I'm thank ful.
> As far as our own customers I'm at $100 per truck hr average, sometimes more. Making a $100 per hour is very profitable for us. In our area 100hr is good. Wishing you a good season


----------

